# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Hướng dẫn làm thủ tục ở nhà ga T2 Nội Bài mới

## hangnt

*Hành khách làm thủ tục hàng không đi quốc tế tại các quầy check-in ở tầng 3 của nhà ga mới.* 

Sau 3 năm xây dựng, ga hàng không hiện đại nhất Việt Nam, có sức chứa 15 triệu lượt khách/năm đã bắt đầu hoạt động. Nhà ga T2 hiện chỉ phục vụ các chuyến bay quốc tế, các chuyến bay trong nước vẫn làm thủ tục ở nhà ga T1 cũ.

*1. Sơ đồ 4 tầng của nhà ga T2 Nội Bài mới

Tầng 1*



Tầng một dành cho hành khách đến.
*Tầng 2*



Tầng hai phục vụ cả luồng khách đi và đến.
*Tầng 3*



Tầng ba dành cho hành khách đi. Hành khách làm thủ tục hàng không tại các quầy check-in tầng 3.
*Tầng 4*



Tầng 4 là phòng chờ hạng thương gia và khu dịch vụ thương mại.
*2. Quy trình phục vụ hành khách*

Để tránh bối rối, muộn giờ khi lần đầu đến nhà ga mới, bạn cần lưu ý điều này và làm theo hướng dẫn của Tổng công ty Cảng Hàng không Việt Nam như sau:



Quy trình phục vụ các chuyến bay quốc tế tại cảng hàng không quốc tế Nội Bài.
*Đường vào nhà ga*

Đối với khách đi quốc tế: khách đi vào sảnh công cộng nhà ga T2 theo 3 đường: theo cầu dẫn vào luồng đường trước sảnh công cộng đi tại tầng 3; từ sân đỗ ôtô nhà ga T2 vào tầng 1 và 2 theo thang máy, thang bộ lên tầng 3; từ nhà ga T1 (đối với khách nối chuyến nội địa - quốc tế) theo xe buýt sang.

Đối với khách quốc tế đến: từ tàu bay, khách có thể đi qua cầu ống lồng, theo hành lang dẫn vào khu vực trung tâm nhà ga T2. Nếu tàu bay đỗ ngoài sân đỗ, khách đi xe buýt vào nhà ga, rồi theo cầu thang cuốn lên tầng 2, vào khu vực trung tâm nhà ga để thực hiện kiểm dịch y tế và nhập cảnh.

*Thủ tục xuất cảnh*

Trước mỗi cửa vào khu vực làm thủ tục xuất cảnh có 2 máy đọc thẻ lên tàu bay (VeriPax1) để xác định hành khách cần kiểm tra hải quan và an ninh hành lý ký gửi.

Nếu máy đọc thẻ báo khách không phải kiểm tra, khách vào làm thủ tục xuất cảnh. Nếu máy đọc thẻ báo phải kiểm tra, khách được nhân viên an ninh hàng không hướng dẫn đến phòng Recheck tầng 3 để kiểm tra, kiểm tra xong khách quay lại làm thủ tục xuất cảnh.

*Thủ tục nhập cảnh*

Hành khách thực hiện thủ tục Kiểm dịch y tế (quay quét tự động) tại hai khu vực phía trước khu vực nhập cảnh. Sau đó khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.

*Kiểm tra an ninh và hải quan*

Khách vào khu vực kiểm tra soi chiếu đối với người, hành lý xách tay. Tiếp tục có hai máy đọc thẻ lên tàu bay (VeriPax2) để báo khách cần kiểm tra an ninh hành lý ký gửi.

Nếu máy đọc thẻ báo khách không phải kiểm tra, khách vào phòng chờ. Trường hợp hành lý có vấn đề, nhân viên an ninh hàng không sẽ dẫn khách xuống phòng Recheck - tầng 1 (bằng thang máy thẳng từ tầng 3 xuống tầng 1) để kiểm tra; kiểm tra xong, khách vào phòng chờ, chờ ra tàu bay.

Với hành khách đi từ nhà ga T1 sang T2: sẽ có xe buýt đưa đón miễn phí, phục vụ khách từ 6h đến 24h mỗi ngày. Từ nhà ga T1 sang nhà ga T2 đi hết khoảng 10 phút, vì thế cứ 10 đến 15 phút có một lượt xe. Mỗi nhà ga được bố trí một xe buýt và một nhân viên điều hành, đỗ tại điểm cố định chờ khách.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

